# TURBO C fullscreen problem monitor goes blank on exiting TC



## Sajeev (Oct 19, 2005)

HI I have windows xp sp2  intel 845glly destop board samsung 753s monitor .
I have a problem with Turbo C 2.0 and 3.0, whenever i use it on fullscreen I am not able to return back to my desktop the monitor goes blank,
 when i quit turbo c the same thing happens
while usin turbo c in fullscreen i cant return to desktop using any shotcut to windows , the thing is turbo c gets minimized but i see no desktop just blank screen i restart the computer pressing the windows button on keyboard then 'u' then 'r' which means desktop is there but screen is blank
 I tried formating primary & reinstalling winxp to no avail
this was not so earlier but i dont  remember if the problem started exactly afer i installed sp2 the first time cause the problem persists even with out sp2 sp1 or any software installed on just raw windows xp
I dont use 98 
May be my dos shell is corupt i dont know 
Is there any fix to this , cause i do have borland c++ builder but i want to do graphics programs on TC which run on full screen
i start turbo c in windowed mode then when the graphics program is compiled it does not run in windoed mode but in fullscreen mode


----------



## EinSTeiN (Oct 19, 2005)

I really cud not understand the question. please use punctuations.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2005)

When u open turbo C, press *< ALT > + <ENTER >* keys.
I'll change Turbo C into a window instead of Full Screen mode.
Now u can nevigate between Turbo C and desktop.


----------



## Sajeev (Oct 19, 2005)

i have edited the post


----------



## EinSTeiN (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe the problem is with ur graphics card. Try to install newer graphics card drivers. Or the older ones that worked. And try changing the graphics card acceleration mode to medium.


----------



## puja399 (Oct 20, 2005)

I think u need to run turbo C on a Pentium-I computer with a PCI VGA card running MS-DOS. Turbo C was built for that kind of platforms and not for P4 running XPSP2.


----------



## hafees (Oct 20, 2005)

you can run turbo C++ ide with in xp. so it might be something else. try alt+enter as vishal gupta said.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 21, 2005)

you CAN'T run graphics programs in window mode...

It's a totally different mode altogether...

How can 1024x768x32 exist along with 640x480x4 ???


----------



## Sajeev (Oct 21, 2005)

i know that graphics programs cannot be run in windowed mode but
that is the problem , i want to run graphics program 
then after i am done , return to windows desktop without having to restart windows because my monitor goes blank when i quit , press alt+enter ,alt+escape or the windows button on key board
the wierd thing is atleast one time in a day i do return to desktop on quitting or just doing alt+tab
May be it is that latest griphics driver i installed. it cant be graphics card because i have intel 845glly board which has no agp slot instead i have a onboard graphics controller
Again turbo c worked fine some time ago
I tried running turbo c on win xp without sp1 or sp2 or intel new driver just default configration
still same problem monitor goes blank when i exit turboc
i now use tc in windowed mode ,so when i run a program with graphics it goes to fullscreen then when i am done i have to restart windows 
i just dont know y tc program has this problem
thanks for reading my irritating post guys


----------



## adithya_spec (Oct 21, 2005)

hey dude try this
"run"
cmd
cd\
cd tc(enter)
cd bin(enter)
tc.exe(enter)
small window shud open and then press alt+enter


----------



## adithya_spec (Oct 21, 2005)

cant u try in compatibility mode


----------

